# The Trail of Evil



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*<edit> Recruitment is now closed. <edit>*

Righto Heretics, I have made my long awaited (yeah right:laugh return to Play by Post RPing, with The Trail of Evil, a Warhammer RP.

Details are below.

CHARACTER SHEET:

Name:
Gender:
Class:
Appearance:
Equipment:
Abilities:
Magic Abilities:
Quirks:
Notes:

SETTING:
Warhammer Old World

STARTING LOCATION:

Talabheim

THE STORY:

Three days ago, the renowned Witch Hunter Garth Tolson entered town, and started to recruit followers, as his last warband had been depleted during his recent tracking of the rogue Wizard Halaherg. You have decided to join him, either out of duty to the Empire, the thrill of adventure, or just the chance of finding riches during your travels. Tolson has refused to devulge his current quest, only saying that he has discovered the existence of a 'great evil' that must be found and destroyed.

CLASSES:

You may choose to be any class from the following list. If you want to be someone not here, contact me, and we shall see if the Witch Hunter will allow you to join him.

Human Ex-Soldier
Human Mercenary
Human Commoner
Human Marksman
Human Warrior Priest
Human Engineer
Human Battle Wizard
Human Journeyman Wizard
Human Knight
Dwarf Adventurer
Dwarf Engineer
Elven Adventurer
Ogre Mercenary
Halfling Cook
Halfling Adventurer

EQUIPMENT:

You may equip your character you see fit, but at least try to be sensible about it, as these will be starting characters.

EXAMPLE CHARACTER:

This character will not be appearing in the RP!(Thank Sigmar)
Name: "Discy"
Gender: Male
Class: Commoner
Appearance: Short and thin. Short, brown hair, with just a sprinkling of dandruff. 
Equipment: Rusty knife, a bag of unhealthy food, a leather jacket, cloth trousers, carboard boots, fingerless gloves, and an old hat.
Abilities: Has quick reflexes from a life on the streets.
Magic Abilities: You're kidding, right?
Quirks: Has an annoying habit of cracking the joints of his knuckles when bored or scared.
Notes: "Discy" joined the Witch Hunter with the promise of riches. He is aware that Tolson regards him as monster-fodder, but is going to show him that he is better than that.

GROUP DETAILS:

I must have at least three people willing to give their best towards this RP, and a maximum of 6.
You should try and post at least once a week, and if you haven't posted in at least two weeks, I might decide to kill of your character an some inventive and messy way. 

OK, the Witch Hunter is now recruiting!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd love to join.

Name: Gar' Anakh
Gender: male
Class: Dwarven Adventurer
Appearance: A big strawberry-blonde mohawk and beard. And a tribal like tattoo on his left arm. He's slightly more muscled than the average dwarf build and has a blind, white left eye.
Equipment: A leather pants, leather boots, an old jagged dagger and an axe shaft. A small barrel of beer (about a pint), trimming equipment for his beard and a whole old bread.
Abilities: Pretty strong, because of his work in the mines.
Magic Abilities: He's more brawn than muscle, need to say more? 
Quirks: He cares a lot about his beard and gets angry if anybody touches it...
Notes: Decided to join the witch hunter, since he had always wanted to travel around the world, and leave the mines. The promised riches were another very nice advantage of this journey.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Gar' Anakh, the Witch Hunter has decided to employ you. See you in the action thread!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Khouin Starfire

Gender: Male

Class: Elven adventurer (Aspiring Dragon prince)

Apperance: Khouin is tall and thin with dark black hair, he his right eye is yellow and his left is pure white with a scar going down from his forehead to his chin.

Equipment: Light plate mail that bends to fit his shape, he carries two Katanas straped to his back, a crossbow and a dagger in his right boot.

Abilities: Trained at the white tower when he was young and picked up some skills for magic, however he payed more attention to the swordmasters lessons then any others so has great skill with his blades and is very agile.

Magic abilities: Can temporarilly increase his or anyone near hims strength and speed, he can also heal minor wounds and create witch-lights, all of these abilitys cost him a great deal of energy and he is weakened considerably after using them.
Also can sense the auras of people around him, this is his only ability that dosnt cost him energy.

Quirks: Is never on time for some reason and is quite luckey in most other things.
Notes: This is his first time out of Ulthuan alone as he has been sent to prove himself worthey of Dragon Prince status, he joined up to prove himself. Also for some reason he seems not to want to be a Prince and does not like the idea of becoming one.

(Im still in arnt I?)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Conrad Valdemar
Gender: Male
Class: Human Knight
Appearance: Tall, Thin but very Strong, Brown Hair, Hazel Eyes
Equipment: Full Leather Armour, Leather Shield, Old hand-and-a-half sword
Abilities: Dodges most of attacks at him beacuase of light armour
Magic Abilities: Nope (but wishes he did)
Quirks: calls everyone shorter than him a halfling
Notes: Requests to join the witch hunter to earn fame and fortune


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Name: Azelar Duskstar
Gender: Male
Class: Elven Adventurer
Appearance: Tall, thin, and very pale. Jet black hair that hangs loosely to about shoulder height. Dark green eyes, and no facial hair.
Equipment: Light mail armour underneath a simple cloak with hood, light vambraces and greaves. Cloak is black, and normally wears the hood. Has an ornate, jewelled short sword and a jagged, serrated knife.
Abilities: Very lithe and agile, fights with sword in one hand and dagger in the other. Able to climb high obstacles and run long distances in very short amounts of time. Can also run for hours without rest. Has a decent amount of training as a swordsman, but not ridculously so.
Magic Abilities: Can't conjure anything, but can sense the winds of magic flowing around him and can identify sorcerors and those strong with magic.
Quirks: Speaks little, and gets on with the task at hand. In the few fights around the town people have seen him in, he seems to take great pleasure in evicerating his opponent with his blades before turning and leaving.
Notes: Requested to join the Witch Hunter to find witches to follow his own personal agenda. (Lol the Witch Hunter may as well just kill him!)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Bella
Gender: Female
Class: Human Marksmen
Appearance: Around 5 foot 5. Pale with light blonde hair, thin and sky blue eyes. She has a scar from a knife wound on her lower back, which she won't talk about. She is around 20.
Equipment: Leather boots, trousers and vambraces. Her shirt is ragged showing her stomach, a dull green cloak with a hood, and fingerless gloves. She has a leather headband. Bow, arrows (obviously) and a hunting knife.
Abilities: Quick and agile, but has been known to have a short temper. Friendly to most and a little too trusting of people and their stories, reasons etc.
Magic abilities: none, just the way she likes it, though she is in awe of people who posses magic abilities, and wary of them.
Quirks: When nervous she normally taps her foot on the ground and rub her palms as if she s trying to clean them.
Notes: Looking for adventure.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Bedwyr One-Handed. 

Gender: Male. 

Class: Human Knight (A Questing Knight of Bretonnia)

Appearance: Tall and noble features, Bedwyr has a mane of long blonde hair that falls from his head, or when he wears his helm is pulled through the hole in the rear. His cheekbones are high, and a deep scar runs through his right one after he was slashed by a over eager Errant Knight during a swordsmanship duel. His eyes are blue like the colour of some distant ocean. His lips are a bright red, giving his features a even younger appearance. His left hand, to half way up his fore-arm is a metal replacement that doubles as a punching tool, used to clench his reigns while riding. The fingers are long and talon like, yet unless he moves them they can not come to much use. 

His armour is rather standard for a Knight, with smooth surfaces that are polished by him with rigorous energy. His iron hand is joined to the armour when in armour by braces that are fastened tightly. His helm is of a standard piece bar the hole in the rear where his hair falls from. The armour is thicker upon his chest, yet still gives him the majestic appearance that he demands. He carries a brown bag across his front, in which is the only true thing he cares for. (See notes)

Equipment: A Sword that he uses with his good hand, a single dagger which he keeps concealed within the armour of his left arm. 

Abilities: Like all Knights, Bedwyr is a expert with his blade. It is commonly said that he is as fast a killer than any other three Knights on the field of battle. The reason for this is a mystery yet he is a ferocious killer that never loses his nobility as to him that is the most important thing one can have. 

Magic Abilities: None.

Quirks: Wise and noble, he cares for the other side of the sex rather a lot, believing women are the most important thing for him, yet he will not ever fall in love with one, as it would compromise his status as a Questing Knight. 

Notes: While traveling in Araby, Bedwyr saved a Sultan from a band of raging citizens and was offered his daughter by the Sultan. He refused however, and instead something moving behind the Lord caught his eye. A Tigress, badly injured by a stray arrow puncturing her flesh. Following close behind was a single Cub, crying at the pain which the Tigress was going through. Bedwyr pushed the Sultan away and ran for the Cub, which he collected and even though it bit down hard upon his right fore-arm he refused to harm the beast. He kept the Cub as payement from the Sultan and has since kept the young Tiger safe. (This was only...Less than a year before)

At such a young age it would never have survived, barely being able to walk, and Bedwyr took it into his care, naming the young Cub as Lucan for his Brother who had died long ago. He now carries Lucan in the large back which falls from his shoulders, with armour on the inside that points outwards so he will not be harmed. If he does ride to battle, he will blade the back upon his back so the Cub does not face the enemy. He joined the Witch Hunter for no real reason, bar safe passage throughout the Empire.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

If you need another, im willing to play one, If you dont realy need another, or there is someone else who comes along that would realy like to be in this RP, they can take my spot. Fair warning, my Knowledge of Old Warhammer is very limited.

Name: Horu

Gender: Male

Class: Human Commoner

Appearance: Horu is fairly tall and large, looking to be around 6 foot 1, and weighting close to 200 pounds. His body is well built, looking very strong, having little to no fat on him. His size and strength come from being a Farm hand from most of his life, working hard on the fields and in the stables. He has blonde hair and blue eyes, a rarety(?) amoung the common townsfolk.

Equipment: Brown, work worn cloths. He usualy carries a few farm tools around with him, a Hammer, Rake, Pick-axe. He also has a hand crafted bow that he uses for hunting along with a quiver of a dozen hand crafted Arrows.

Abilities:Aside from his strength, he has fairly good eyes, enough to pass him for a bowman. From working in the fields and the forests, he has a pretty decent sence of direction and for the land, though he could never pass for a ranger.

Magic Abilities: The loal town sage had tried to teach him magic, but to no avail, He could do little more than light a fire, and even that was extremely difficult. Since then, Horu has never used magic, and the knowledge has faded away.

Quirks: Horu isn't the sharpest nail in the box, He can't read or write, his vocabulary is fairly basic. What he lacks in book knowledge, he makes up for in common sence, he can reason fairly well, and knows things from experiance.

Notes: Horu was orphaned early on in his life, Chaos raiders killed his mother and father. An old woman named Helga took him in, Raising and caring for him as if he was her own. Now though, she is very old, and Horu takes care of her, earning money by working the farms and doing backbreaking labor. He feels like he has a debt to repay to the old woman, a debt he feels he will never be able to replay.

Horu has also never been outside of Talabheim or the surrounding farms, a part of him longs to travel and see the outside word, but his sence of belonging and debt to Helga root him in the Town.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

dark angel said:


> he is a ferocious killer that never loses his nobility as to him that is the most important thing one can have.
> 
> believing women are the most important thing for him


I know I'm not the GM and stuff, but which one actually is THE most important to him?


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow.:shok:
Walk away for a day, come back, and look how many hopefuls are queing up outside the door!

Alright, you're all in, mind your feet...

Oh, and recruitment is now closed. Action thread will be up by the weekend. Promise:good:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Darvaleth, I mgiht not be playing in this RP but I am watching it (surprise surprise, people are reading and watching it!) and I have to ask: did you read the post by Stillios?



Stillios post said:


> Of all of them Azelar intriged him the most, he seemed to know some small wards and had errected barriers around his mind, *although he could break them or bypass them Khouin did not*, if Duskstar wished privacy he would have it.


Your very next post indicates that he did break through those barriers despite the fact that the character clearly did not.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hold on darkreever, just let me take my Slaanesh pill...ah that's better.

Right then, yes I see what you mean, but I thought that sending a message into Azelar's head would constitute breaking a barrier of some sort, but the main thing was the realisation of the true extent of Khourin's powers, as Azelar thought his magic to be invisible when he cloaked himself, but he soon dicsovers that he is wrong.

Yes, it would appear that way, I will edit it. (Thanks again!):biggrin:


Also, I have posted quite a few times and I'm sure that will crop up at some stage, I just didn't want to leave Captain Stillios "hanging" if you get me. I just wanted to RP with him then allow others to converse, and although I could have done that by waiting, the people below in the carriage are not going to be directly affected by me talking any more (or are they?:grin so I thought that I shouldn't make Captain Stillios wait, and replied.

Hope that makes sense and it's all squeaky-clean.:grin:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry for not posting yet but i lost my internet connection and i now have to go to the library near me. when would you like me to post in the action htread?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a note Farseer, my chareters name is Khouin not Khourin, no R in it:victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh dear...how embarassing. :headbutt: :headbutt: :headbutt:

So sorry about that, and the funny thing is I always had difficulty spelling it "right", and often spelt it Khoruin or something, and had to keep editing it...and now it turns out they're all wrong!

Sorry, I'll go edit it... :headbutt:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Farseer, when Alezar can see auras can he only see magic users?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Farseer, when Alezar can see auras can he only see magic users?


Umm, your guy is a magic user though, right? I fairly sure I said I could see your aura, but nobody else's.


EDIT: Oh yeah, I see what you mean now. Yes, Azelar can see magic users, but it is very basic. It is one of the things that made him a useful companion for a Witch Hunter. He can't conjure lightning or anything though.  (That would be Amen Ra of the Thousand Sons!)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah thats what I meant, could he only see Khouins aura is what I should have said, Thanks.


----------

